# Gaggia Deluxe



## lexiloo (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I've hit 5 years and my first problem. I've regularly descaled it but over the last few weeks the flow has got slower and slower... to the point that the pump is pumping but nothing comes out. There is plenty of steam. I descaled it again and even that just dribbled through. Any ideas?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Could be that the outlet valve has got scaled up?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you taken the showerscreen and group head off to check for blockages and give a good clean?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

try removing the outlet valve and flush water through the boiler

mark


----------

